
Subliminal Ad Sears BMW's Logo Into Your Mind's Eye - phalien
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662910/subliminal-ad-sears-bmws-logo-into-your-minds-eye
======
RiderOfGiraffes
In case you're interested, there was much discussion when this was submitted
yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2011302>

